
Dilbert: A Reckoning - robin_reala
https://www.theawl.com/2017/12/dilbert-a-reckoning/
======
Endy
I don't know about the 'racist' jab, but I have seen the artistic shift being
discussed here. Over time, the most ridiculous elements in the office have
shifted from the PHB's demands to the employees' rebuttals. I don't mind the
shift in terms of the PHB's physique (he resembles his portrayal in the series
more now; and each character takes up less of the frame, allowing more
interaction), but I can understand how the article's author sees it as a
telling warning of who the artist is sympathetic to.

The fact that Adams supports, and is actively a part of, the alt-right bothers
me. The fact that his comic has gone downhill over the years and should have
ended sometime in the last 5 years or so bothers me even more. His politics
have become more evident over social media; as we've become increasingly
polarized and at the same time more vocal, Adams has made strong moves to the
Right. At what point will his Left-skewing audience start demanding the
removal of his work from their newspapers and contacting said papers'
advertisers to get that done?

Consider this: The Peter Principle says that every person will be promoted to
the level of their incompetence. The Dilbert Principle (by Adams himself) says
that incompetent people continue to get promoted until they can't do more
damage. Adams has been effectively promoted from a solo operator to the leader
and face of a significant media brand. Think about that for a moment. Has
Adams promoted himself to a position he is incompetent to fill whether he ever
recognized that fact or not?

~~~
brudgers
Seeking senior developer with two years experience. Climbing walls. Switching
jobs to work with the latest Javascript framework. New Macbook Pro. Free
lunch...

TANSTAAFL. Programmer workplace dynamics have changed since _Office Space_.
The boss's Porsche isn't the only one in the lot. TPS reports still exist, but
"I'm not missing it" is not a rare response. The guy in the basement never got
hired because of culture fit.

In popular culture, programmers aren't beleaguered. They get nap time. They
don't wear ties.

------
randomerr
The article is just: Trump is evil. The creator of Dilbert supports Trump and
by proxy must be an evil racist. Also Adams has opened a dialog to the ALT
Right so he must be an evil racist. Adams changes his comics overtime so you
stop reading everything he's ever done.

Addendum: I must have touch a nerve. Instead of flagging my comment why not
reply with a well thought out response?

------
alt_bright
Scott Adams is a pathological wannabe genius, not a racist.

